
Show HN: Einstein's Special Relativity – Time Dilation - mvclark
http://blabr.io/?f60c55e36d5ca3c4dd3e
======
jzila
This is beautiful. It's the first time I've been able to understand special
relativity in terms of geometry.

Your visualization makes it clear how everything from time dilation to length
contraction can be derived from simply knowing the Pythagorean theorem and the
constancy of c.

~~~
mvclark
Thanks very much. I really appreciate the feedback.

